# chevy ifs



## c_maint (Jan 25, 2002)

i've got a question for you chevy guys. i lpow with my '99ram 2500. basically, i find it not as good as i thought. the main reason i bought it was because of the front solid suspension. i figured it could take more beatings. 
my question for you is how does the independant suspension hold up?


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Hmmmmmm........................ do I sense the potential for a brand war here? 

This is an older thread, but some good info in it:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=1959&highlight=straight+axle


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

By holding up to beatings,I dont know what you do to your truck,but it sounds like you should be using a bulldozer,or a payloader.No matter what brand,its still just a pickup truck,I have botha Dodge,and 3 Gm IFS plow trucks,the Dodge is better for plowing,IMO,The IFS holds up good,the idler arm,pitman arm,and lower ball joints are the most commonly worn parts.Buy solid front ends need those too ,after lots of plowing.The IFS really sags down a lot more with an equal weight plow than the solid axle.My IFS trucks dont hold an alignment very well,when you plow with them,the Dodge alignment has never changed on me yet.IFS has much better road feel on the road,it tracks better,the ride isnt much better,maybe a tiny bit better than my Dodge,but it is better.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have plowed since 98 with my truck it is a K-3500 12K gvw and 8.5' western MVP. When I first started plowing I wasnt to happy with the ifs. But I added Timbren load boosters, turned the torsion bars up 4 revs, and added 235/85/16 tires, and that helped alot. In the 4 yrs the idler and pitman arms have been changed 1x. Other than that nothing has gone wrong with the truck. It rides great, and it is by far the best plow truck I have ever used. I havent even come close to getting stuck with it.
Dino


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I had a 1989 2500 with an 8ft. Diamond plow on it. I replaced the idler arms 3 times and I had the ball joints replaced within the first year. there was a recall on the ball joints and the replacements were warranted for 5 years/100,000 miles if I remember right... the new ball joints never gave me any trouble at all. I think it's a good heavy duty comfortable system. I just hope my new 2002 gives me the trouble free years that the 89 did.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

FWIW, while taking a break last night I asked the contractor I sub for how his truck - '97 GMC 2500 - has been, particularly the suspension.

It's carried a 7.5' Arctic from day one, the IFS front end has been fine. 

He gets lots of use out of his truck, but doesn't subject it to "beatings" and makes sure that the maintenance is kept up.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Seems like a small plow for a fullsize truck. I would think he would want at least an 8ft plow on there.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

The truck will handle an 8' no problem, but a number of the driveways he services are a tight squeeze even for the smaller plow - Orillia is at the start of "cottage country" north of Toronto, and I swear some of those driveways predate internal combustion!

A bit of an exaggeration, but they _are_ narrow and often hilly and winding. Something like your Toyota would actually be ideal for a lot of those properties, except that he needs the full-size truck for work during those "other seasons".


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

That is where the Toyota shines. All the small lakeside homes around my area/ May be time for him to buy another truck. Maybe a smaller one just for that kind of work.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

A toyota,or S10 with a 7.5 ft snow way might be ideal,since ive gotten my 9'2" on my 3/4 ton truck,I will never go back to a small blade,unless its with a small wdith truck.I love having the blade stick out almost a foot and a 1/2 byond the tires,you can clean tight,and not worry about hitting curbs,or falling off the road,while the blade pushes the snow clear off the road.The 7 1/2 on a small truck would do that.


----------



## pelican briefs (Feb 4, 2002)

hello, i'm new to this site, i'm not in the plow business or plan to be. since an accident i was involved in i'm barely more than useless. i'm trying to get advice as to the best truck, suv, or whatever to keep my driveway clean in the winter. I have a 96 ford E150 now, I like it , but I don't think it's possable to mount a plow or get the needed traction. this would be my transportation also. so I'm counting on some advise from the veterans here to stear me in the right direction. if something like an S10, Ranger, or Tacoma would do thats great. the snow here is usually heavy and wet, so a snowblower is not a good option. I've read the posts, but it sounds more like a brands war than unbiased posts. don't have a big driveway my problem is the water on it. any help would be welcomed. thanks.....Leo


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Any of the three you mentioned will do fine, but the Toyota may last the longest. The auto in the ranger is weak, but if you are just doing your own rive you should be fine.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would go with the Toyota as it sounds like it will just be used for plowing the drive. Although I think that often expands to friends and neighbors. All will work fine for plowing. I agree with Dino that the Toyota will last longer with fewer maintanence needs.


----------

